# Isuzu Dump Project



## DDM (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay so I had a 02 Isuzu box truck out in the yard and after an earlier "thread/Discussion with Isuzu dump owners" I decided I needed another dump a heck of alot more than a box truck.So I will be taking this Box off and installing this rusty old bed.


----------



## DDM (Jul 16, 2008)

I had to build a Sub frame to install the dump on because of there wasnt enough room height wise on the truck frame.Here's the sub clamped on waiting for the straps to welded to it and bolted to the existing truck frame.


----------



## DDM (Jul 16, 2008)

Here are the Hinge bushings I machined and the hinge point for the dump bed getting milled.


----------



## DDM (Jul 16, 2008)

I forgot to take a few pictures along the way.Here is the sub with the straps welded to it and bolted to the truck frame.Also with the rear hinge points installed and the Trailer hitch frame clamped on.


----------



## DDM (Jul 16, 2008)

Here is the hitch still clamped on and the rear hinge system completed.Thats as far as Ive gotten so far.I picked the pump up this evening so hopefully I'll get the bed on it soon.Then I can start repairing it.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice tools DDM. Good luck on the project, you seem to have it well in hand.

Cabovers rock, I could never work out why there were so many long noses stateside, all that valuable chassis length wasted!


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't waste any time do you! 

How much did you get that truck for anyway? I was considering getting a box truck like that and put a ramp for mowing but I need pickups to plow any way so didn't do it yet.

Using the box for storage now?


----------



## DDM (Jul 16, 2008)

Toddppm said:


> Don't waste any time do you!


LOL never!



Toddppm said:


> How much did you get that truck for anyway?


Right at 7500.00 Ive seen some real good deals on ebay lately.


Toddppm said:


> I was considering getting a box truck like that and put a ramp for mowing but I need pickups to plow any way so didn't do it yet.


 Ive seen several with the box and a ramp on the rear they look like they work real well especially because you can lock everything up easily.



Toddppm said:


> Using the box for storage now?


lol heck yeah that one makes #3. Box trucks dont stay keep there box's very long around here. 
Any idea what your truck weighs empty?


----------



## spacemule (Jul 17, 2008)

TimberMcPherson said:


> Nice tools DDM. Good luck on the project, you seem to have it well in hand.
> 
> Cabovers rock, I could never work out why there were so many long noses stateside, all that valuable chassis length wasted!



Ride quality--at least on over the road trucks. It's a lot easier on your back being between axles than sitting on top of one.

When you're on the interstate, the extra hood doesn't matter.


----------



## DDM (Jul 17, 2008)

spacemule said:


> Ride quality--at least on over the road trucks. It's a lot easier on your back being between axles than sitting on top of one.
> 
> When you're on the interstate, the extra hood doesn't matter.



They turn on a dime and the lack of a nose will make backing a chipper into a yard a breeze.


----------



## Toddppm (Jul 17, 2008)

I wouldn't want to drive one of these around a city like DC where the roads are crap/busted up and full of potholes but it does real good in the suburbs.

My truck weighs in around 12k with the bed empty.


----------



## redprospector (Jul 17, 2008)

One thing about a cab-over. If there's a wreck, you'll be the first one there. 

Andy


----------



## gink595 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice looking job your doing, I used to work for a truck body place, building bodies and beds, it looks all to familiar, looks professional.


----------



## DDM (Jul 18, 2008)

gink595 said:


> Nice looking job your doing, I used to work for a truck body place, building bodies and beds, it looks all to familiar, looks professional.



Thanks!


----------



## Wicked500R (Jul 18, 2008)

Really nice fab work!! I dunno about puttin that rusty old bed on there though. You can make something nicer than that!


----------



## DDM (Jul 18, 2008)

Wicked500R said:


> Really nice fab work!! I dunno about puttin that rusty old bed on there though. You can make something nicer than that!



LOL, just wait until I get to it! The one in this picture "which isnt very good"
Actually looked worse.I installed this one about 2 yrs ago.Ive already extended the bed for the isuzu 4'.


----------



## crashagn (Jul 18, 2008)

Wicked500R said:


> Really nice fab work!! I dunno about puttin that rusty old bed on there though. You can make something nicer than that!



Heck some grinding and some plate steel and paint and itll look new. Nice Job DDM. Cant wait to see some more pics of the project


----------



## DDM (Jul 19, 2008)

Heres A picture of the Cylinder and cylinder mount also a picture of the mounts being Bored out.


----------



## DDM (Jul 19, 2008)

Heres a picture of the mount Clamped together to be welded.




Heres the mount pinned to the cylinder.




And the cylinder mount welded to the cross tube which is 1/2" X 4 X 6".


----------



## DDM (Jul 19, 2008)

Heres The cross over tube with the cylinder mount welded to it.




Heres the Bushing for the upper cylinder mount being bored out.


----------



## Wicked500R (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great. Whats the size of that lift cylinder? That looks like a front end loader cylinder... What kind of hydro pump are you going to use?


----------



## DDM (Jul 19, 2008)

Wicked500R said:


> Looks great. Whats the size of that lift cylinder? That looks like a front end loader cylinder...


Its a 5" with a 36" stroke.We have a old Allis Chalmers TL14D loader that I was parting/scrapping out so It gladly donated a Cylinder.From my calculation the cylinder should work out fine especially since it was free.If I run into it being a problem I'll fab up a hoist.



Wicked500R said:


> What kind of hydro pump are you going to use?


I'm going to use an electric pump as I'm kinda partial to them since on of my employees burned up a PTO on another truck.He left it engaged then attempted to drive it 30 miles.


----------



## Wicked500R (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, alot of MoMo's seem to forget that a PTO can only be used in neutral.
A power down unit should work nice with that set-up


----------



## juststumps (Jul 19, 2008)

redprospector said:


> One thing about a cab-over. If there's a wreck, you'll be the first one there.
> 
> Andy



don't wreck !!! solves that problem !!!


----------



## DDM (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, I'm still working on the upper cylinder mount which was pre existing and Realized I could have Built my own in much less time than its taking to rebuild someone else's Un square non concentric POS.My theory is build it square and fabricate it like a Brick outhouse and you wont have to worry about it.


----------



## DDM (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is the upper cylinder mount I overhauled and the bed upside down on the truck reinforced.


----------



## DDM (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is the mount reinstalled and the cylinder in the truck frame.


----------



## Hoosier (Jul 21, 2008)

Mad fab skills, nice work.

I often worry about my NPR dying and me needing to take thebed from mine and put it on another one. Mine is an electric/hydrolic unit, are you gona use the PTO? (Ahh, I see now)


----------



## B-Edwards (Jul 27, 2008)

Your gona love that truck especialy when your backing a chipper. ARe you going into the firewood business?:jawdrop:


----------



## paul soccodato (Jul 27, 2008)

DDM,

nice job on the welding!


----------



## DDM (Jul 27, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> Your gona love that truck especialy when your backing a chipper. ARe you going into the firewood business?:jawdrop:



LOL Only if you will come get it!


----------



## DDM (Jul 27, 2008)

Hmmmmm I'm going to have to get some height off of it.Looking at a measurement on a tape and then in reality is sometimes staggering.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 27, 2008)

DDM said:


> Hmmmmm I'm going to have to get some height off of it.Looking at a measurement on a tape and then in reality is sometimes staggering.



What is the plan for doing that?


----------



## DDM (Jul 27, 2008)

I can get 3" off by removing the spacers and adjusting the rear hinge.That should be enough.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 27, 2008)

DDM said:


> I can get 3" off by removing the spacers and adjusting the rear hinge.That should be enough.



I often see truck beds with spacers and sit up high. I always wondered how come they didn't tip over and why they were built so high.
There is a co. around here that has a rollback log truck, it has a huge dumpster on the back. It doesn't look like it could go down the road with out tipping over its so high and heavy.


----------



## a_lopa (Jul 28, 2008)

A friend is doing a fit out of a new isuzu npr 4x4.He brought the pto set up as a complete unit.Just build your bin/box.

Be a good bin truck.


----------



## gink595 (Jul 28, 2008)

DDM said:


> Looking at a measurement on a tape and then in reality is sometimes staggering.



LOL, Yeah that one has caught me I don't know how many times. what was the 3" spacers for, Rubbing? If so we used to use flat bar for the heavy duty beds and wood for the smaller ones, So if you wante you could use 1/2" bar by what ever the width of your tube/flange on your bed is. Looking good


----------



## DDM (Jul 28, 2008)

gink595 said:


> LOL, Yeah that one has caught me I don't know how many times. what was the 3" spacers for, Rubbing? If so we used to use flat bar for the heavy duty beds and wood for the smaller ones, So if you wante you could use 1/2" bar by what ever the width of your tube/flange on your bed is. Looking good



The spacers were for the fear I wouldnt have enough angle on my cylinder.But it 
seems to have enough angle even if the spacers were to be removed.


----------



## DDM (Aug 5, 2008)

Well its been so hot I havent felt like working on this project lately.I installed the hydraulic pump and tank on a plate and mounted it this afternoon.


----------



## DDM (Aug 5, 2008)

Yesterday I Really lucked up on a much better and heavier bed.This one is decked with 1/4" steel and the frame is much heavier as well.I will cut 1' off the front as it was a add on anyway.I got it for 350.00


----------



## cantoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Don"t you just hate it when that happens? You spend hours doing something and just have a little more time to finish it and something falls in your lap for next to nothing. I try to collect stuff for months (okay sometimes years) before I start building, that way it also gives me a chance to find something already started. I am building a dump trailer and planning on buying a used corn gravity wagon to use for the steel sides. Much cheaper than new steel and a time saver too. And the running gear I will use for a round home firewood trailer. There is also several used dump trailers at the sale so might end up with one of them too, then what do I do with the one I have already started?


----------



## DDM (Aug 6, 2008)

Yup I do hate it.But I'm glad I found it the new bed will make the truck alot better in the short and long run.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah but now you gotta find a chassis for the other bed too. More trucks and more stuff.


----------



## DDM (Aug 6, 2008)

Nope I'll store that one in case I ever need another one.


----------



## DDM (Aug 8, 2008)

Okay I test fitted the new bed to the truck.












="http://www.arboristsite.com/attac...ent.php?attachmentid=75837&d=1218227327[/img]


----------



## Darin (Aug 8, 2008)

I have 2 of those Izuzu's that need new motors if anybody is looking for one. Both have spray rigs on them currently. Everything looks good except the motors.
not trying to hijack your thread, but since we are discussing them....


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 13, 2008)

Is it done yet? 


Is it done yet? 


Is it done yet? 







(in the theme of " are we there yet? ):greenchainsaw:


----------



## DDM (Aug 14, 2008)

Toddppm said:


> Is it done yet?
> 
> 
> Is it done yet?
> ...



LOL Nope I pulled my back and havent been able to rework the supports and all that I made for the other bed.Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 19, 2008)

Soooo... Is it done yet?


----------



## DDM (Mar 22, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> Soooo... Is it done yet?


Nope But I'm almost finished with it now!


----------



## DDM (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats not all the way up btw...


----------



## DDM (Mar 22, 2009)

The lights are on now and the Hitch is finished I just didnt get a picture.


----------



## DDM (Mar 22, 2009)

The Cylinder Mount


----------



## Metals406 (Mar 22, 2009)

Looking good! That thing is going to be really handy!


----------



## Kunes (Apr 5, 2009)

Great Build. Your Quite the Machinist.

I see you have a trusty companion to help you.


----------



## DDM (Apr 26, 2009)

Almost done!


----------



## 04ultra (Apr 26, 2009)

Lookin good !!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 26, 2009)

That turned out good!


----------



## B-Edwards (Apr 27, 2009)

Was that fake snow? You are so going love that when finished! Good job!


----------



## 046 (Apr 27, 2009)

wow.. nice job!


----------



## DDM (May 13, 2009)

B-Edwards said:


> Was that fake snow? You are so going love that when finished! Good job!



LoL i wish it had been fake snow! I need to get a new picture with the tool boxes on it.


----------



## Toddppm (May 14, 2009)

Was wondering what happened with your project, the way you started out I thought you'd be done in a couple weeks!


----------

